# imac g3 desktops?



## crudpuppy (May 16, 2010)

What kinda return could I get from 35 imac g3 allin ones? can get them for 150 asking price wondering if worth it in return...no HDs but memory and all in place plus extra memory chios for them.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 16, 2010)

If you are asking can you recover the 150 from the metals you get from the system the answer would be no. If you are asking if you can recover your 150 for refurbish of the machines you are asking in the wrong forum.


----------



## Richard TJ (May 22, 2010)

No return from recycling/ extraction. The CRT's would cost you to recycle, offsetting the value of any precious metals in them. To break even, you'd need to chop cables etc. The CPU is soldered to the mobo, meaning no gold pins. Only gold is on memory in them.


----------

